
Ask HN: Any regrets choosing higher salary over more interesting work? - rdtek
I&#x27;m interested to here stories from anyone who chose a job purely for the high financial rewards over less well paid but potentially more interesting&#x2F;intellectually stimulating? How did it work out? Did you every regret the decision?
======
richardboegli
over in....??? over interest?

I think you've been cropped ;)

~~~
rdtek
Yes, tiny mobile browser interface outfoxed me :-)

~~~
richardboegli
Maybe try posting it again?

